# Tikka T3 Laminated Stock



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys.....had been searching for awhile for a good laminate stock for my Tikka T3 rifle. Found a website where they make custom stocks and got an awesome laminate for it. Take a look at the pic and check this place out. www.helmickarms.com


----------

